# Ella's first day home!



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a couple of videos from Ella's first day home...

Her first nap ;-)





...and her first play with her duck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The videos are cute. Ella is a gorgeous little pupper.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!!

I had to laugh though, a puppy next to a box of kleenex, oh dear!!!!!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> I had to laugh though, a puppy next to a box of kleenex, oh dear!!!!!!


LOL..well, she hasn't gotten into the kleenex, toilet paper, or paper towels yet, but it's only been 24 hours...give her time...that will be tomorrow's video posting


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and love her with the duck. You were very brave to have the tissues where she could get them. Bama would have had them pulled all out in seconds.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww she is gorgeous, I love the bow, finishes the 'adorable puppy look' off a treat!! Congrats, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay, so my first thought was awwww how sweet. 

And my second thought was, wow, a dark brown couch and dark brown rug... she's going to be vacuuming those constantly!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Okay, so my first thought was awwww how sweet.
> 
> And my second thought was, wow, a dark brown couch and dark brown rug... she's going to be vacuuming those constantly!


Tell me about it!! She's not actually shedding too badly at the moment, but I'm not delusional - I know it will come. I prepared for it though and got myself a brand new pet hair vacuum before she arrived!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> She is adorable and love her with the duck. You were very brave to have the tissues where she could get them. Bama would have had them pulled all out in seconds.


I got lucky - I think she was still a little out of it on her first day home and just didn't pick up on it. Let me just say that on day 2, she's managed to find things I didn't even know I had in my apartment. The tissue box has now been placed in a more puppy-safe location


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cutie...she is quite the character.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a great blog you've put together! I'm jealous--I had hoped to do something like this for Brady but was just too exhausted. You've done a great job documenting Ella's first days home. You are going to look back at your blog as Ella grows up and be so happy you put this blog together! I look forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> What a great blog you've put together! I'm jealous--I had hoped to do something like this for Brady but was just too exhausted. You've done a great job documenting Ella's first days home. You are going to look back at your blog as Ella grows up and be so happy you put this blog together! I look forward to watching her grow up.


Oh, you're so sweet..thank you! Well, it definitely is a lot of work keeping the blog up, so we'll see how I do, but I know how fast they grow and I feel like I'm really going to love having record of Ella as she grows. Already I'm exhausted and sometimes just have to put the cameras down and just be in the moment with her, but hopefully I'll find a happy medium moving forward. It's so worth it to have that scrapbook (online or a otherwise)...


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aawww i love the one of her first nap

she is a doll


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww now she really knows how to chill-out!!! And also how to have some fun!!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I just found this today and how cute and sweet she is!! I know she is exhausting you, but keep up the good work and it will pay off in the end! I love the bow, too!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> I just found this today and how cute and sweet she is!! I know she is exhausting you, but keep up the good work and it will pay off in the end! I love the bow, too!!


Aww, thanks! I actually managed to save the bow as a little keepsake...somehow I got it off of her before she chewed it to pieces - that's a miracle!


----------

